# livery yard, who is responsible?



## Danny and Duke (2 August 2017)

Just a quickie, who is responsible for the clearing of the school after use for the next person? or is it just, each yard is different?


----------



## Sparemare (2 August 2017)

If a rider's horse poos in it, they should clear it up as soon as they finish their ride.


----------



## Red-1 (2 August 2017)

Each yard is different. 

I know yards where the poo has to be cleaned the instant it hits the floor, with gloves no less, as a scoop/rake would waste too much surface. This necessitates an emergency stop to have a plain pile, and an instant dismount disregarding what work you were involved in. Also ones where hooves have to be picked on the way in and out, so nothing comes in (such as bedding/stone) and nothing goes out (surface!!).

Others have my method at home, poo is removed at the end of a session, I try vaguely to avoid it during the session but if some is ground in then so be it. I use a poop scoop, so generally lose some surface every day.

I also know yards where poo is never collected. To my surprise it does not seem to immediately turn into a poo pit. I guess some dries up and blows away, and a lot of it is water soluble! If it is in high use then it gets ground up on the way round.


----------



## Danny and Duke (2 August 2017)

also what do you think with regards to clearing away poles and cones/jumps etc


----------



## Leo Walker (2 August 2017)

If you get poles and jumps out you put them away when you are done. The only exception would be if someone was using the school after you and specifically asks for them to be left out.


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

you should leave it how you found it, ie clear for the next person. Though we did always used to check no one else fancied a jump before lugging them all away.


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			If you get poles and jumps out you put them away when you are done. The only exception would be if someone was using the school after you and specifically asks for them to be left out.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh I WISH!!!

Our school is left full of jumps daily. Literally daily.  I pile them into a heap which I am now terming an art installation, because of the jaunty angles of poles and wings that I am achieving.  But they spring back hours later. My pet hate is finding a load of jumps on the centre line, which is directly in front of the mirrors 

I've never been on another yard where you could leave the jumps out, everywhere else I've been you have had to clear them either into a single pile or completely away.  It's my only complaint about what is an absolutely lovely place... but it is the thing that will make me move away if somewhere else comes up.


----------



## ester (2 August 2017)

:eek3: our YO would have had a fit, partly because she used it for teaching too, I did have a tendency to forget the odd poo in the dark and that would get firmly mentioned the next morning!


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2017)

drives me bananas. Everyone picks up the poos immediately (we also stop because the surface is a PITA to pick droppings out of) and have to pick out feet on leaving, the jumps thing is so incongruous but mainly I think it's because one of the liveries is an AI and teaches a lot of jumping.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 August 2017)

ester said:



			:eek3: our YO would have had a fit, partly because she used it for teaching too, I did have a tendency to forget the odd poo in the dark and that would get firmly mentioned the next morning!
		
Click to expand...

I left the carriage in the middle of the school once. We hitch and unhitch him in the school. We unhitched and took him away and I had a lovely time. Washed him off, did my chores, had a chat, just generally faffed about for ages. It was only as I was in the car driving away that I noticed 2 people in the school trotting round it


----------



## Red-1 (3 August 2017)

I think jumps in the arena is a yard by yard thing too. Our local yard always has jumps out, most people want to jump, and you *can* school round jumps, but can't jump in a school with no jumps. 

I hire arenas where jumps are always out, and some where none are out, and one where jumps are even banned as it upsets the surface. I guess school policy is just one of the things you need to take into account when deciding if a yard is suitable.


----------



## Amye (3 August 2017)

We have to clear poo at the end of the session as soon as we've finished. 

Jumps we have to get out and clear away when we're done, if someone else is in the school I'd always ask them if they want them leaving out, if they do then they put them away. We do have 3 arenas though (two outdoor and one indoor) and I think it would be nice if one of the outdoor (probably the bottom which is used less as not as big) had jumps up permanently as a jumping school. Though we don't have that many people who jump on the yard! One livery said they used to have one day in the week where they would have the indoor set up with jumps for the whole day but that seemed to stop.


----------



## Hexx (21 August 2017)

At my old yard, the poo had to be picked up at the end of the session, unless there was a very helpful friend watching that would do it for you!  

One woman at my yard used to ask people as they were leaving the arena after riding to pick up her poo for her while you were doing yours.  Most people obliged once or twice, but the requests became too regular and people started refusing.

Jumps always had to be put away - out of the arena - YO insisted on this as a health and safety issue.  I have to say, I did agree with this rule, having seen the damage a discarded jump cup can do to a hoof that lands on it!

The YO used to put some jumps in the next door paddock during the summer for those wanting to jump a bit more regularly - but not in winter as she saved that paddock for her horse's turnout.


----------



## MissTyc (21 August 2017)

In my school, cleared up at end of session ... and the occasional argument with people who can't be bothered to go back to clear up. 

Jumps should be put away and usually are. I only have 4 wings in the school as it's a small school and I don't want to encourage stupidity. In the summer, I have a full set of BS jumps set up in a large field. I have set up in a grid for a few weeks then as a different course per week until they're put away again. No one is allowed to move the wings - only the height may be altered (some shuffling permissible for striding, but not too much as that is how my previous jumps got wrecked. People are lazy and drag them).


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (21 August 2017)

In theory, poo should be cleared at the end of a session. I do try, but if I am honest, Nugz does them at the beginning and by the time the session is finished I have sometimes forgotten, or I go to do it and can't find it as it is on a track and others have ridden through it.

As for jumps, up until last year you were supposed to clear it of jumps if you got them out. Then one of the schools got take out of action and now the 'big' school nearly always has a full course up. I love it after a dressage comp as can play polox, or get the barrels out


----------



## npage123 (21 August 2017)

The school at our livery yard is massive and has got an ever changing course of jumps set up, which most of the liveries want to use, so they stay where they are.  It's very easy to avoid the jumps when doing dressage, due to the large size of the school.

Any pooh must be cleared away when finished riding, but when there are other liveries using the school at the same time as me, I always clear it away immediately.


----------



## AFB (23 August 2017)

You leave the school as a blank canvas - anything you get out, you put away. Anything your horse leaves behind, you clear up.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (23 August 2017)

Danny and Duke said:



			also what do you think with regards to clearing away poles and cones/jumps etc
		
Click to expand...

These used to be cleared away at the old yard, it was the rule, but I've heard that this has since been relaxed and they are left out all the time. It used to be annoying when trying to practice for a dressage test and they were in the way.


----------



## Stuckinmud (23 August 2017)

Where I keep my horse you have to clear the school of poo, jumps, poles etc when you come out. If the person going in after you asks for equipment to be left out it becomes their responsibility to put it away but by the end of the day the school must be empty.


----------

